# How would you paint these ?



## RogerS (25 Sep 2019)

I have 72 of these ovals which are plant-ons for the orangerie. 



 

Medite External. But how to paint them ? :eusa-think: And what with. I see little point in going to the bother of linseed oil paint given that they are Medite External. 

Brush painting will be painfully slow. But spraying will waste so much paint given their profile. The best I can think up is some sort of rack suspended over a very large drip tray. Dunk each of them one by one into a tray full of paint and hang them up to drip the excess paint down onto the drip tray and recycle that paint for dipping the rest.

But then I start to think about denibbing all 72. Do I bother ? Gut feel says yes as the nibs (admittedly much less with External than standard MDF) will accumulate dirt from the rain rather quicker than if they were smooth and the rainwater would run off.


----------



## nev (25 Sep 2019)

Roller.

Gravity fed spray gun on low pressure.

Air brush with big pot.


----------



## RogerS (25 Sep 2019)

nev":1vqzhjv6 said:


> Roller.
> 
> Gravity fed spray gun on low pressure.
> 
> Air brush with big pot.



Thanks Nev.. I like the idea of the last two. I do have an airbrush so might experiment.


----------



## doctor Bob (25 Sep 2019)

I use ex medite for sink and dishwasher doors.
Will it really hold up exposed outside. 
I made a sledge out of it for a sprinkler when my new lawn was seeded and it did split eventually when soaked.

Not saying it won't but not convinced. Curious?


----------



## ColeyS1 (25 Sep 2019)

doctor Bob":2xchkghx said:


> I use ex medite for sink and dishwasher doors.
> Will it really hold up exposed outside.
> I made a sledge out of it for a sprinkler when my new lawn was seeded and it did split eventually when soaked.
> 
> Not saying it won't but not convinced. Curious?


I thought the same. Tricoya would have cost more but how much is your time worth if you have to remake and repaint it. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1 (25 Sep 2019)

The thought of brush painting them is probably worse than actually doing it. Treat yourself to a new album, play it loud and crack on with it !

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevanion (25 Sep 2019)

RogerS":2xkeu2nz said:


> The best I can think up is some sort of rack suspended over a very large drip tray. Dunk each of them one by one into a tray full of paint and hang them up to drip the excess paint down onto the drip tray and recycle that paint for dipping the rest.



Don't do that, you'll have terrible runs and thick spots and you'll seriously regret it because it will look awful and patchy.

What are you actually planning on painting them with? I don't know how you like to spray (Upright in a booth?), but I'd be tempted to get a piece of plywood the same size as the ring, drive 4 or more screws into it to support the rings, plop the plywood on top of a couple of sawhorses and paint down onto them from above with the gun set with a very narrow fan with not so much pressure that it's flooding the piece with paint, just a nice even coat. Stick a couple of thin wooden bearers underneath the piece and take it somewhere to dry and repeat.

72 of them is going to be monotonous no matter whichever way you look at it. Especially when you're denibbing them as you will realise that medite loves to go really rough on the exposed edges (just like regular MDF) when it's painted! :lol:


----------



## Droogs (25 Sep 2019)

well Roger, in answer to your question, I'd paint them with flair, style and panache using a HVLP gun 

But I would go over the edges first with some body filler after routing the edges and then use the router again to get a nice edge finish that wont turn into the himalayas after spraying on the primer


----------



## Doug71 (25 Sep 2019)

ColeyS1":7inl5khp said:


> doctor Bob":7inl5khp said:
> 
> 
> > I use ex medite for sink and dishwasher doors.
> ...



My sheet supplier doesn't stock exterior mdf anymore, only moisture resistant or Tricoya, they reckon Tricoya is far superior and worth paying the extra for (maybe they just make more money on it).


----------



## oakfield (25 Sep 2019)

I would also HVLP spray them, but I would make a small turntable to put them on, give it a gentle spin and spray them while they spin.


----------



## RogerS (26 Sep 2019)

Droogs":1x0l1880 said:


> well Roger, in answer to your question, I'd paint them with flair, style and panache using a HVLP gun
> 
> But I would go over the edges first with some body filler after routing the edges and then use the router again to get a nice edge finish that wont turn into the himalayas after spraying on the primer



Thanks for the suggestions, Droogs, but they've already been made by CNC. However I might run out of flair, style and panache by the time I get to No. 72  

Over on TWH2 someone has suggested getting them powder coated.


----------



## doctor Bob (26 Sep 2019)

Seriously Roger, unless they are extremely well sealed they will fail. My sprinkler sledge started to split after about 4 days.


----------



## RogerS (26 Sep 2019)

doctor Bob":3cordtgm said:


> Seriously Roger, unless they are extremely well sealed they will fail. My sprinkler sledge started to split after about 4 days.



I take your point, Bob, and am back to thinking about linseed oil paint as I know that that is pretty bullet-proof.


----------



## ColeyS1 (26 Sep 2019)

If I had to use them I'd put on two coats of dulux aluminium primer to start with. It can be sprayed providing you wear the right mask

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## will1983 (26 Sep 2019)

Sprayed definitely and b*gg*r any paint lost to over spray!
The thought of a brush or roller on 72 of these, no thank you!!

I would certainly knock up a little jig with screws to hold them and use a lazy susan.
Give it a spin as you spray, it should only take a few seconds each to spray them with that set up and a narrow fan width.


----------



## Nico Adie (26 Sep 2019)

Foam roller or sponge pad


----------



## Jonathan S (26 Sep 2019)

Rodger, many years ago when I lived in uk I made up my workshop doors in MR MDF....I painted them with many coats of lead based paint, started to swell after a couple of years, they survived approximately 10 years, but looked terrible. 

As Bob said, they will eventually blow.

If I was faced with protecting MDF for exterior I would try a renner water based paint https://www.rennerwoodcoatings.com/ and seal them completely....fit with a polymer silicon and NO mechanical fixing.

My present Iroko window have renner stain and lacquer and is still good after 14 years.

Jonathan 



Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrispy (26 Sep 2019)

Can I please make it clear these are made of Tricoya mdf not exterior mdf I know that as I made them


----------



## RogerS (26 Sep 2019)

Jonathan S":3cy7ffhj said:


> Rodger, many years ago when I lived in uk I made up my workshop doors in MR MDF....I painted them with many coats of lead based paint, started to swell after a couple of years, they survived approximately 10 years, but looked terrible.
> 
> As Bob said, they will eventually blow.
> 
> ...


Hi Jonathan

I take your point but I'm using External which is much more suited to outside use compared to MR. At least that's my understanding.

I like the link to that manufacturer.


----------



## RogerS (26 Sep 2019)

Chrispy":g2yjbibj said:


> Can I please make it clear these are made of Tricoya mdf not exterior mdf I know that as I made them




=D> =D> Oooh.....even better, thanks, Chrispy. I'm being a numpty as I'd used Medite External on the door panels.  I'd forgotten that that was what you recommended.


----------



## Chrispy (26 Sep 2019)

I think the important bit is the primer, I think Teknos do a mdf sealer that is recomended by Medite it stops colour bleed though.


----------



## will1983 (26 Sep 2019)

Please excuse my ignorance and disregard this if it is nonsense but could you not seal the parts with penetrating epoxy sealer before any other coating system is applied?


----------



## Doug71 (26 Sep 2019)

Chrispy":2wxtx87f said:


> Can I please make it clear these are made of Tricoya mdf not exterior mdf I know that as I made them



Well that makes all the difference, if it's as good as they say you don't even need to paint them!


----------



## RogerS (26 Sep 2019)

Doug71":2ufk9yy6 said:


> Chrispy":2ufk9yy6 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I please make it clear these are made of Tricoya mdf not exterior mdf I know that as I made them
> ...



I think Chief Designer might have something to say about that !

I've gone out to 'the market' and getting prices ranging from £3 -£8 each...but need to bottom out how many coats proposed. The £8 is three coats - wood primer to seal, another coat of primer the coat of top coat.


----------



## doctor Bob (26 Sep 2019)

Chrispy":1dlrysh7 said:


> Can I please make it clear these are made of Tricoya mdf not exterior mdf I know that as I made them



Cool, big difference between the 2. :lol:


----------



## RogerS (18 Oct 2019)

So I outsourced the spraying. I looked at a sample of MDF that they'd sprayed before. It was very good. Maybe they nicked it from another company because....

...because when I went to collect mine......the result is "ess aitch one tee"



 



 

Pointless complaining. The amount of rework (once the paint has fully hardened) is daunting and simply won't happen. Just too much else to do. No funds available to have them recut and then sprayed by a company that knows what they are doing. Spraying beyond my skill set or inclination.

So I think a visit to the local tip is beckoning.


----------



## John Brown (18 Oct 2019)

That's appalling. Did you pay them?


----------



## Trevanion (18 Oct 2019)

:shock: 

How can anyone in their right mind call that acceptable? I would definitely complain if nothing else to get your money back. That is simply horrendous workmanship.


----------



## RogerS (18 Oct 2019)

The gaffer wasn't there yesterday when I collected them. I did pay for them as I really didn't think that I'd be able to take them away with me without doing so. 

I emailed him this morning and this is the reply from the company..

_After speaking with the lads the report is that the raw material was bitty and could have probably done with being sanded fully to give a smooth surface ready for paint. _

No s**t, Sherlock. I would have thought that any company allegedly spraying MDF would be aware that the primer coat needed denibbing.

_
The only thing I can suggest is if you do go for starting again, we aren't joiners but we will sand smooth prepare, prime and coat each one singularly laying flat face by face rather than hanging on our usual racks. We would of course do this free of charge. _

A constructive reply but I would have thought that they'd then run the risk of runs down the sides and pooling. But I wonder just how long I'd be waiting. 

_
I would also suggest if we were doing this again that a paint colour was used that is available in aerosol as our equipment is over powered to do such small items. _

Then why did they do it like that in the first place ?


----------



## doctor Bob (18 Oct 2019)

That's the worst spraying I've ever seen................. i've seen some rubbish as well..........


----------



## RogerS (18 Oct 2019)

doctor Bob":1vbfs29n said:


> That's the worst spraying I've ever seen................. i've seen some rubbish as well..........



Would you take them up on their offer to redo ? 

What do the rest of you think ?


----------



## doctor Bob (18 Oct 2019)

RogerS":1rtuv8qv said:


> doctor Bob":1rtuv8qv said:
> 
> 
> > That's the worst spraying I've ever seen................. i've seen some rubbish as well..........
> ...



No, they haven't a clue. Seriously the answers they gave you are just BS. A proffessional sprayer wanting to finish them with an aerosol, no way............


----------



## Nico Adie (18 Oct 2019)

That's almost unfathomably bad, wow. I'd be asking for a refund, no doubt.


----------



## ColeyS1 (18 Oct 2019)

Jesus christ that's horrendous!!!!!!! When I've brush painted ally primer on tricoya I have found a layer of almost sawdust start gathering on the surface. It's only ever the first coat though. I'm new to spraying and am making it up as I go along but I've never had anything like that- my worst thing so far was overthinning causing a few runs. 
I think I would throw a wobbler at them, I would be fuming

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1 (18 Oct 2019)

It looks like theyve poured salad cream over them. Have you tried licking it lol 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1 (18 Oct 2019)

You need to be getting a refund for the spraying and as a matter of principle try and recoup the cost of sanding them back to an acceptable finish. Out of interest what paint did they use ?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Droogs (18 Oct 2019)

pollyfilla ready mix y the looks of it. Definately look at claiming from them and let them know you will be contacting trading standards Roger


----------



## Trevanion (18 Oct 2019)

"Our equipment is too powerful" What kind of joke is that? Every piece of spraying equipment is adjustable down to nowt for god's sake. As Bob said, I've never seen such bad spraying especially on something as fool-proof as wood spraying, and I've spent my whole life around car spraying and you do see some _real_ bad aerosol work there but this really is the worst I think I've seen. I would understand if they were hanging the rings from wire as the air coming out of the gun would be spinning them around like ballerinas making it very difficult, but the build-up around the edges seems to suggest they were painted flat.

I suppose there's no harm in letting them try again in the hopes that they do a better job since you're really going to bin them anyway, just make sure to say if they're the same again you won't be paying for them. Also, tell them to sack whoever did the painting as no true professional would just let that go out to a customer in such as state.


----------



## RogerS (18 Oct 2019)

Trevanion":1i0q0vba said:


> .. I would understand if they were hanging the rings from wire as the air coming out of the gun would be spinning them around like ballerinas making it very difficult, .....



That's how they did it. Five hanging vertically underneath each other.

I have sense that they guy undercharges on stuff just to get the business.

I think I will hang fire and wait for the paint to harden and then see what sort of result I can get with some judicious sanding. I do have my linisher and if I stick a fine belt on that might be effective. Then decide what to do.


----------



## Trevanion (18 Oct 2019)

RogerS":2j5p82s0 said:


> That's how they did it. Five hanging vertically underneath each other.



That doesn't make any sense at all, If he were actually a professional he'd know trying to do it that way would be absolutely pointless with a HVLP gun. And even then, if these people are supposed to specialize in MDF painting you'd think they'd have an air-assisted paint pump like a Graco or Kremlin for jobs like that since they don't blow around the work when it's hanging so much, plus the finish is much better with the thicker paints using a paint pump.


----------



## ColeyS1 (18 Oct 2019)

Chisel off the runs and get some 180 grit on the edges and I reckon you can save them. Without too much agro. It really annoyed me earlier seeing what they thought was acceptable. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerS (18 Oct 2019)

ColeyS1":2vtgdj2x said:


> Chisel off the runs and get some 180 grit on the edges and I reckon you can save them. Without too much agro. It really annoyed me earlier seeing what they thought was acceptable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



That' kind of where I'm getting to. The linisher should speed things up no end.


----------



## doctor Bob (18 Oct 2019)

We would spray them flat on sticks.
Either doing one side at a time or flipping on to nails.


----------



## Sgian Dubh (18 Oct 2019)

RogerS":13hvs5zj said:


> ...because when I went to collect mine......the result is "ess aitch one tee"


Oh dear. I'd say not even good enough to be described as shi te. To be shi- te, there'd need to be a significant improvement. I can't believe you paid, and the company's reply to your concerns with their excuses are … well ... pathetic. Easily fixed, if you (or they) know what they're doing. Slainte.


----------



## thick_mike (18 Oct 2019)

I worked for 25 years in the paint industry and that is the worst spray painting I have ever seen.


----------



## ColeyS1 (18 Oct 2019)

thick_mike":120r42kg said:


> I worked for 25 years in the paint industry and that is the worst spray painting I have ever seen.


Its almost like they were dipped and then the excess blown off with a fan. If push came to shove I'm sure there would be several people who would write up the same on headed paper for him. I know I would [WINKING FACE]

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

